# open .kmz for upload



## chevy (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello,

I suggest we open the .kmz format for upload (this is the location format for Google Earth, these are very small test files).


----------



## fryke (Dec 15, 2005)

Since Google Earth is still missing an _official_ beta version for Mac OS X, I'd say this is a bit too early.  ... What does one do with .kmz files?


----------



## chevy (Dec 17, 2005)

A .kmz file is a link to a position and zoom factor. This is  a way to share a nice view of the earth.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 18, 2005)

Also, one can just zip the file too, and then upload that..


----------



## ScottW (Dec 19, 2005)

Added to TODO List.


----------

